# Mishka almost 8 month down to only only 50 lbs!!



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

My Mishka, almost 8 months now has been sick with diarreah for over a week.Shes now 50 lbs!. shes on Paw Naturaw dehyrated raw food and Blue buffalo kibble about 3 x a day.Last month she weighed 54 and growing until she got sick 10 days ago. She's very picky, vet said chicken and rice but I want to know how to make her weigh more. She got sick from eating butter that she took off my counter. Doesn't have worms and is healthy otherwise .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stop the diaherra and then once the stomach calms down ,ask the vet what you can feed to help her gain weight.Boiled chicken/rice is I think a standard way to go when there has been diaherra /nausea.I'm not a vet but had one rescue w/ low weight issues and my oldest GSD had parvo and in 10 days lost over 10lbs. Its scary when they lose weight. Chicken and rice is bland and most vets will reccommend it because its very low in fat.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Others may disagree but I use Immodium AD to stop my dog's diarrhea. One pill a day but no more than 3 days. It has always done the job for us.


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, thanks for replying. Parvo is a very scary one! We are trying to stop the diarreah with an antibiotic , I've seen a little improvement.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I feed my dog cooked ground beef/rice when she had issues with diarrhea. Worked better for my dog...she has an intolerance to chicken. I would also try feeding your dog either a probiotic or add a couple of tablespoons of plain yogurt to her food once a day. Once she is well...you can also feed her an extra meal a day to help put some weight back on her. 

Good luck...I hope Mishka starts to get better soon.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Katya Did the vet give you meds to stop the diarrhera? They have w/ Daisy everytime and a shot to rehydrate if they feel she is dehydrated.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm guessing the antibiotic that the vet gave you was Metro/Flagyl? 

That doesn't work for all dogs. If it does work it works fairly quickly. This many days in and I'd suspect it wasn't working. 

You said it was the butter that caused the problem: did your vet check for pancreatitis? That is really serious so you want to know if that's the problem (since it requires pretty specific treatment).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

check for pancreatitis, check for coccidiosis and giardia . 
PRObiotics very important .
Slippery elm will sooth the system.
coconut oil is a very good anti diarrheal because it is anti microbial , anti viral, anti bacterial , used in Third World countries to stop dysenteric diarrhea.

If using yogurt it has to be PLAIN , no sugar , no artificial sweetener . Even better KEFIR which has many times more the live bacterial culture that yogurt has.

To help her absorb fluids give her pedialyte , which has electrolytes.

Powdered carob is very good at stopping diarrhea in addition to being very nutritive . 

good luck.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would say go back to the vet pronto, tell him whatever he gave you is not working.

As for the immodium ad, I'm sure some use it, however, I have an aussie with the mdr1 gene, (which gsd's can have as well) and that immodium could literally kill her..

While I don't want to deal with diarhea, I would rather the animal get 'rid of' whatever is affecting them vs plug them up.. As in get to the underlying problem of 'why'..

My advise, back to the vet


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yes she's on flagyl and they didn't address pancreatitis but did stool testing which was negative for worms.
Poor thing had bloody diarrhea, its a little better and I plan on taking her back to the vet as well as trying
Some of the natural remedies suggested. She's a bundle of energy so I'm
guessing thats why they didn't think it was too serious


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

50 lbs is fine for 8 months....mine was 54lbs on Monday at 8 mos....I like to use green tripe for diarrhea....it is something you can also feed a little bit of every day. Fasting to calm the digestive tract down can be good too...then I feed just the tripe until stools normal again...usually only 36 hrs


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can pumkin works wonders!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get the slippery elm, that will help heal the gut(health food store or the natural supplement area of grocery stores usually have capsules of it). Give it to her in paste with plain yogurt about a half hour before you feed her. Do it for several days to soothe her poor digestive tract.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would say go back to the vet pronto, tell him whatever he gave you is not working.
> 
> As for the immodium ad, I'm sure some use it, however, I have an aussie with the mdr1 gene, (which gsd's can have as well) and that immodium could literally kill her..
> 
> ...


I agree .I would ask about pancreatitis also a stick of butter is pure fat that could set off an episode.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm all about slippery elm, probiotics, canned pumpkin etc. for regular digestive upsets but if it is pancreatitis then that will need addressed differently and the same goes for giardia (which requires a different test). 

Pancreatitis is normally very painful so that's probably why your vet ruled it out (given her energy level). 

Colitis is also possible.

ALSO, side effects of metro include diarrhea and bloody stools. So...so I would stop giving it to her in case that is now the problem. It's obviously not helping. 

Slippery elm will definitely help heal the gut but you also need to add a good probiotic.


----------

